# Report/new micro plastics



## mcnallyx2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi
Just got a couple plastic micros 12 native, and a 14 tarpon.








First time out we found some great fishing, been along time since I fought a fish from a yak it was fun having no control.
















8 trout 4 20plus
1 snook
1 crazy lady
All fish were caught on artificals Doa paddle tail or gulp weedless mullet.
Water was murky and fish came in 1-3 ft.
Satellite beach riverside.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Those natives are sweet. I wish they would make a set of plans available. A cedar strip native would be too sweet!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Great photo of the Snook in the H2O!


----------

